# Distribution warehouse Service



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Can we look at it this way (assuming I'm understanding your situation)?

You have unfused secondaries going into an electric room landed at the main OCPD(s). They originate @ POCO transformer.

You want to interrupt them with an ATS. You'll be feeding unfused power into the electric room landed at the main OCPD(s).

Sounds like you don't even need to go into the electric room. 

Drawing out a site plan would help. I think you're fine but I surely don't profess to be up on code changes. Draw it up and submit it to the plans examiner @ the bldg dept and see what they say. Not sure where it is but some places allow a quick 5-minute pre-application consultation at the counter. You'll still need fuel tank permit, maybe zoning, (add names of bureaucratic entities here), etc.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you Mike,
I want to add that the utility will be going into the ATS and the output of the ATS passing through either the tap box or a panelboard.
So, I think your comment captured what we intend to do.

I have another complication.
I will need to run the unfused TX secondary underneath and pass through the area under the tap box/panelboard. 
It's very possible that I can dig in some conduits, or better yet, use direct bury rated cables from the TX secondary under the tap box and into the SE rated ATS.
I have a decent budget but my downtime is extremely limited to one weekend.
I need to pick up time where ever I can get it.
Direct bury secondary and the tap box would be a great time saver.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

How will you be handling neutral-ground bonds?

How will you handle no EGC's into the existing service disconnects?

Without seeing the job is there any way to drop a vault in outside next the building to intersect all the existing conduits? Install a utility trans type lid on it and set the ATS over it with a tap box beside it? 

It'd give you an easy place to splice and extend wiring if need be. A person might be able to sawcut any existing concrete slab and excavate the hole in advance and just have the vault and lid sitting there waiting to drop in the hole as soon as you kill power.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Can you do what @Cow said but custom make the vault in advance and break open conduits. Have everything else ready to go then at shutdown back pull cabling to tap box, and install new stubbing? Least amount of down time.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cow,
We typically remove the ground/ neutral jumperes in each switch.
Also, as you mentioned, we will need to pull a ground wire in each conduit.
The good part is the longest run underground is only about 25' and they are all decent size conduits.

JW,
We will for sure have to saw cut and have everything ready to go.
The work window is on February 28th weekend. It doesn't really get cold here but that is prime rainy season so we will for sure have to tent the Jobsite.
Someone here recently posted a source for a custom tap box, I'll have to find it.


----------



## traceystuckes (Mar 16, 2020)

You might need to use *thermal image scans* to make sure the proper installation is done in the right place of the warehouse. Check my bio for more details.


----------

